

Goa students to get tablets, notebooks for Rs 25 (~$5) - hypr_geek
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/hardware/Goa-students-to-get-tablets-notebooks-for-Rs-25/articleshow/18691799.cms

======
elssar
Rs 25 is actually ~<$0.5

